# 1946 Schwinn Continental



## momo608 (Feb 21, 2016)

for sale 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201527328278


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 21, 2016)

Spensive


----------



## momo608 (Feb 21, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Spensive




What do you think it's worth?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not $1000...

It is beautiful tho...


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 21, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Not $1000...




And at that, reserve has not yet been met.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks like it had a repaint some years back. Crap pictures with no details shown, or serial number.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 21, 2016)

Seller with 0 feedback and somewhat vague pictures. Asking way too much for it.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 21, 2016)

They are undervalued bikes for sure......I used to pick them up at Memory lanes swaps, Anne Arbor etc.....for peanuts...
and not that long ago.  They would sit around for days at 150 -200 range.  Indeed undervalued bikes, certainly not Paramounts
or Superiors.....but 1000 is pretty dreamy


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 21, 2016)

CroMo fillet brazed frame, awesome decals, bitchen chain guard, dynohub, as adjustable stem....whats not to love.


----------



## mbstude (Mar 20, 2016)

I tried to work out something with the seller on ebay, but he was difficult to deal with and wouldn't go lower than 600 plus shipping. Oddly enough, it's now on Craigslist for $250. http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/5499330472.html


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2016)

mbstude said:


> I tried to work out something with the seller on ebay, but he was difficult to deal with and wouldn't go lower than 600 plus shipping. Oddly enough, it's now on Craigslist for $250. http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/5499330472.html




See if you can get Dave Marko to pick that up for you. Or maybe he knows someone that will do you the favor.


----------



## mbstude (Mar 20, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> See if you can get Dave Marko to pick that up for you. Or maybe he knows someone that will do you the favor.




I bought an identical Continental from 'ace' on here just last week, after getting tired of the hassle with the ebay/craigslist seller. He wouldn't answer any specific questions about the bike whatsoever, and responses that I did receive were less than a full sentence.

I'd love to see someone else have better luck, and be able to work out a deal and give it a good home. It does look like a nice bike, from what can be seen in the vague pictures. I'm happy to have bought one from a CABE member, and one is enough for me.


----------

